# Let's See Your Aquascapes!



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Trying to find insiration for a tank that will house a betta and some shrimp. So lets see your aquascapes!!!


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Hey Cowgirl*

Dont know if this is an aquascape but I just creaded a new "pond tank" and was hoping I could inspire you a little.

Here is a link to post of my tank with more pics,

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47887


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

That is really cool! I would have never thought of something like that! Do you have fish in it?


ETA: Read the other thread, lol


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yea, I have a sorority of 7 female Betta fish. I also added a few barbs, but i think i will be taking them out, way too fast!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

i know this is off topic but im just curios did you cycle it with the fish or without?


----------



## JB5 (May 22, 2010)

Here is my tank. I have always prefered the more natural look. I just re-did it and am quite happy with it.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice tank! Where did you get the drift wood? I can never seem to find it!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

beutiful tank! how many gallons is it?


----------



## JB5 (May 22, 2010)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> Nice tank! Where did you get the drift wood? I can never seem to find it!


I got years ago at a fish store here where I live. They acutally still have a nice selection.



weluvbettas said:


> beutiful tank! how many gallons is it?


It's 6.6 gal. Its a petco brand bookshelf tank. 

Thanks for the compliments as well


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Tango's 16 gallon, it's a wee bit overgrown. Lol!









My new tank, sans fishy:


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

My tank's a cycled 10g planted wild mess lol. It used to be divided, hence the 2 filters that I just left in place.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lucky is on top, Dragon is the bottom pic.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

JB5 said:


> Here is my tank. I have always prefered the more natural look. I just re-did it and am quite happy with it.


Beautiful tank. I love your driftwood, you have some really cool pieces. How large is that tank? That driftwood looks huge.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Fermin is that Rotala? Yours looks so nice and green and healthy. I am not having much luck with mine. It keeps pupping out of the substrate and floating and the stuff that is staying in is sort of yellow in areas and just looks rough. Do you use Root tabs for yours?

Here is my tank. Sorry about the flash against the glass and the ugly string holding my java fern on. I just thought it would look better if it sort of matched the wood. lol I guess I can take it off as soon as the Java fern is stuck on the driftwood really good. The plants have filled out a lot since this picture and I have added a few more Camboba and Anacharis


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Inga I love your tank! 

And off topic, but are you on a dog forum as well?


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Here is mine. 
















I have some shrimp in it too


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tanks, everyone!!


----------



## LinuxTux37 (Jul 29, 2010)

This is mine. Simple and Modern. I like it.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

I'd watch out for the bamboo... it will make your water slimy and gross. It takes a while for it to actually fully die though. Nice bowl though.


----------



## LinuxTux37 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sicklidae said:


> I'd watch out for the bamboo... it will make your water slimy and gross. It takes a while for it to actually fully die though. Nice bowl though.


I'll keep an eye on it, but it's been in conditioned water for weeks, it's doing pretty well.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

LinuxTux37 said:


> I'll keep an eye on it, but it's been in conditioned water for weeks, it's doing pretty well.


Yea, my ex's sister had bamboo in her tank, the bamboo looked fine for months. But the water quality wasn't all that fine. If you keep up with water changes it could be alright though.

Off topic, but, I like your username. I <3 Tux!


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

All your tanks look awesome, I'm so jealous. I'll post a pic of my most successful tank later when I find the camera charger :lol:


----------



## Ashcan Bill (May 30, 2010)

This is a 16 gallon tank. I planted it about a month ago, so it's still developing.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Oooh, nice! I've said it before, and I'll say it again, I love the natural aquascapes <3


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Sicklidae said:


> Oooh, nice! I've said it before, and I'll say it again, I love the natural aquascapes <3


 ^^This!!^^


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 23, 2009)

My 10 gallon with my purple betta










Added in 2 more plants


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice tanks guys!


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

This was mine before my fish killed my plants :-(


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Inga said:


> Fermin is that Rotala? Yours looks so nice and green and healthy. I am not having much luck with mine. It keeps pupping out of the substrate and floating and the stuff that is staying in is sort of yellow in areas and just looks rough. Do you use Root tabs for yours?


Hey - beautiful tank. Well, the aquarium store had my leggier plants labeled as Anacharis, but I'm not quite sure if they are or not. I have several sprigs of hornwort in my tank (finer-leafed, hard to see in my photo). Supposedly they're floaters anyway and rot if buried (they don't form roots designed for anchoring), so they come out of my gravel. I just let them go crazy and float if they want to.

I don't use root tabs - I just add 1-2 drops of Nutrifin aquatic plant food to my water changes and their lighting is a daylight fluorescent left on ~10hrs/day.


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Welsh said:


> This was mine before my fish killed my plants :-(


Aww that's too bad! It was so beautiful! Did a betta kill your plants or some other fish? I have a molly but don't give her any plants because she would eat them and I have a difficult time growing plants as it is.


----------



## MustardGas (Apr 22, 2010)

Before I got Toothless and divided the tank  I really wanna take the divider out but can't get another tank for Toothless. :/


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

^^ Exquisite tank, MustardGas! Where you able to keep the majority of the design with the divider in place?


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

RandomFish said:


> Aww that's too bad! It was so beautiful! Did a betta kill your plants or some other fish? I have a molly but don't give her any plants because she would eat them and I have a difficult time growing plants as it is.


Aww thanks. No, the bettas are really good with the plants  I had some rosy barbs and they would pick at the roots and pull off the leaves, I wasn't impressed lol

Does anyone know of any colourful low-light plants? I'm hoping to re-do the tank tomorrow with java fern, amazon swords, etc but want to add some colour in there too, instead of just green


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Crypt Wendtii is low light. It has nice red leaves with a hammered sort of texture.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sicklidae said:


> Crypt Wendtii is low light. It has nice red leaves with a hammered sort of texture.


I assume he is talking about Crypt Wendtii Red. They have multiple colors. If you look above in my tank picture you can see the green version in the middle of my tank.


----------



## Josiee (Jul 29, 2010)

My tank, fishless cycling atm


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice tanks everybody!!!


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

sampster5000 said:


> I assume he is talking about Crypt Wendtii Red. They have multiple colors. If you look above in my tank picture you can see the green version in the middle of my tank.


Lol, yea, I did, sorry. I've had the green kind too. 

Oh, and I'm a she, its okay though :-D


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

These are two of mine that I quite love.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

OMG SPONGEBOB!!!!!! lol, sorry. I still watch Spongebob with my roomates. I swear I'm an "adult"


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

"I'm ready! I'm ready! I'm ready!" I love SpongeBob. I'm like uber-dork. But then, my husband and I met at an anime covention. The level of my dorkiness has been evident for quite some time.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Hahaha, no worries, I'm an uber dork too. Saturday night is D&D night with the guys, and my best friend and I were going to make Link costumes for our sons (23 months and 14 months old) to wear when we go to MegaCon, but then we couldn't go :-( oh, and senior year of high school... I was Princess Leia for halloween <3


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

KBoone said:


> These are two of mine that I quite love.
> 
> View attachment 15205
> 
> ...


I love the blue lighting in the first picture  How big are those tanks you divided?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

These are all old pic-most from last year and most of the gravel is no longer in them and has been replaced with sand over the soil base, except for the one with sand cap it is totally filled in now with plants.

The first pic is a 75g and has guppies and Bettas in it now and the long finned Danios are all outside in a 250g tank, the pic is also right after I trimmed the plants

The second tank is 20g and if you look to the left you can see the tiger lily that was started from a bulb from wal mart.

The third pic is the before pic of the second pic, you can see the tiger lily bulb before it sprouted in front of the rock and some betta fry to the right

The fourth pic is 25g that was for guppies but now it is used for Betta fry grow-out-guppies moved to 75g. You can see the roots of the floating water lettuce in this pic too.

Fifth pic-is 10g spawning tank-you can no longer see the wood due to java moss has now engulfed it and chain swords covers the front

Just a few of my heavy natural planted tank I keep, my camera takes great pic but once I load them on the computer they turn out black or so dark you can't see anything or I would post some updated pic....if I only knew how to fix it...dang...I have some awesome tanks I would love to show off.....not to mention my nice looking Bettas....


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

wow you tank are AMAZING! are all your tanks like that?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

weluvbettas said:


> wow you tank are AMAZING! are all your tanks like that?


If you are asking me...then yes...


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

OFL, those tanks ARE amazing - WOW!!!

Just wondering - do you breed & sell bettas?


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

> I love the blue lighting in the first picture  How big are those tanks you divided?


Welsh, they are 10-gallon. And thanks. I need to get a flourescent hood for the other one, the yellow is driving me nuts.


----------



## MustardGas (Apr 22, 2010)

Fermin said:


> ^^ Exquisite tank, MustardGas! Where you able to keep the majority of the design with the divider in place?


 
Nope, not at all. It looks horrid now, so I need to convince my dad to let me set up my Eclipse 5 and get Toothless in there so I can completely redo the plants.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> OFL, those tanks ARE amazing - WOW!!!
> 
> Just wondering - do you breed & sell bettas?


Yes, I breed Several species of fish and the Betta splendens is one of them for re-sale-I have a buyer that I can't keep up with....lol.....


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> Yes, I breed Several species of fish and the Betta splendens is one of them for re-sale-I have a buyer that I can't keep up with....lol.....


Good for YOU - and I bet your fish are just as amazing as your tanks!!! :-D

See how I'm buttering you up for the next time I'm in the market for a new betta? LOL!!!! :lol:


----------

